# Belkin router shows red Internet LED



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi,
I recently set up a belkin router for a mate of my mams. When setting it up, I got a red LED show where the internet connection icon is, which means its failing to get a IP address from the ISP, but the modem can connect to the ISP ok as the ASDL light is steady green.

I managed to get it off, but I cant remember how I did it. The ISP is wannadoo. 

Do I need to configure the router/modem to obtain a IP automatically or give it a preset one entered when its being set up?

Any further advice would be appreciated.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

reboot the router


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I tried that once, but it failed. It might have rebooted a second time, but I was too busy watching the screen.

Do you know if wannadoo have 'automatically assigned IP's'?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

no idea on wannadoo
run the setup wizard


----------

